# Water Leak !



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Well we've had the TT for 6 months now, wifes car but the times I get to drive it the devil horns rear their head.. :evil:

Had a run out for the first time with the kids who have their own cars, first people in the rear. Found the rear nearside passenger seat belt to be soaking wet which was a bit of a disappointment to say the least. The more it was reeled out the wetter it was so water is sitting low in the body somewhere or theirs a great big hole underneath !!

Booked in at Audi and dropped off today for a 3 day wet test, lent us a A1 which mmmmm, not gelling with, diesel thing...

So we await a response on the tests.

Worth a mention as i'd guess a fair few TT's rarely carry rear seat passengers.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Gatsoburner said:


> Well we've had the TT for 6 months now, wifes car but the times I get to drive it the devil horns rear their head.. :evil:
> 
> Had a run out for the first time with the kids who have their own cars, first people in the rear. Found the rear nearside passenger seat belt to be soaking wet which was a bit of a disappointment to say the least. The more it was reeled out the wetter it was so water is sitting low in the body somewhere or theirs a great big hole underneath !!
> 
> ...


Be interesting to see what the issue was, let us know when you do.

They gave me a diesel A1 too when my car was in for warranty work, bit different to the TT to say the least! I did enjoy easier parking but apart from that I was happy to get the TT back!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Maybe see if the rubber seal around the boot is kinked or split near the roof?


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

I read a long term review which had trouble with water in the back. They said it was a 'guide' that channels the water out that had been fitted incorrectly. Think it was when they opened the boot up. Be interesting to see if it's the same.
Let us know.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Audi just rang, they had to take the rear seats out during the water test and found a faulty seal with the colour dye they use ( not sure which seal yet ) part on order.

When I open the boot water does run off the boot glass channel into the gutter but then down and out via the rear bumper, sometimes over the side after iv'e just washed it, i'd guess its the way its meant to go, any water that's been getting in is when the cars secure, all door and boot closed. I'll confirm whats what when we collect the car which is estimated to be Thursday.

Cant complain, Audi Bolton have been spot on tip top up to now..

They even sent a 15 second video of a walk through under the car saying everythings fine with the car...I should think so really !

These tyres are ridiculously wide, like a bleeding NASCAR !!


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Sounds good. Let us all know though when you find out.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Audi rang this afternoon, seal fitted and ...its still leaking !!!, further investigation required, becoming slightly more concerned now...only slightly, should get is sorted surely ?


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Update 30.9.16

Audi rang again, seals all refitted and.... its still leaking. Apparently they are going to refit again and test bit by bit which I assume shouldn't work as water will get round the bit they aint fitted yet ??
They also said if that doesn't work it'll need to go into the body shop to have the panels looked at to see if there's a miss fitted join...
I'm not pleased at all but not making a fuss yet, give them chance etc, aren't the cars built my robots for that stage, was mine a Friday car, was Franz unhappy, was it damaged in house and repaired before shipment. I'm certain nothing happened in the UK as it still had its white sheeting on when we viewed it at the dealers yard.

Thinking aloud, I think my cars got doggy rubber seals as the door ones are marking the frame below the B pillar..mmm


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Depending where you are with ownership ie: over or under six months,I would be considering rejection and getting a replacement.

Just not good enough..


----------



## FRETWORKER (Jul 20, 2020)

I have this problem too. I'm sanguine, the car is 14 years old ( a 2006 Mk1 TT) if it's not this it'll be something else. But it is irritating. Did you solve it?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

FRETWORKER said:


> I have this problem too. I'm sanguine, the car is 14 years old ( a 2006 Mk1 TT) if it's not this it'll be something else. But it is irritating. Did you solve it?


Hi, You will get more replies by posting in the MK1 section, with abit more info.
Hoggy.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Gatsoburner said:


> was mine a Friday car, was Franz unhappy


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Franz and Klause got out their Steins too early that day. Actually these cars are assembled in Hungary, so it was probably Lajos and Sándor lol


----------

